# Software > Apple Hardware και Software >  Copy paste κειμένου μεταξύ εφαρμογών

## Anasazi

Καλημέρα!

Έχω το εξής θέμα:

Χρειάζεται να αντιγράφω ανά κάποια λεπτά 2 ξεχωριστές σειρές κειμένου από μια εφαρμογή στο Numbers!

Υπάρχει ο οποιοσδήποτε τρόπος να ορίσω ένα shortcut όπου θα κάνει paste το clipboard σε ένα συγκεκριμένο cell και μετά το επόμενο clipboard σε άλλο;

Από όλο το workflow που έχω, αυτή είναι η πιο απλή διαδικασία αλλά ταυτόχρονα η πιο κουραστική!

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## tsigarid

Command-V? Ένας συνδυασμός πλήκτρων είναι, τόσο θα είναι και το οποιοδήποτε shortcut, ή θες κάτι παραπάνω;

----------


## HackFreak

Αν κατάλαβα καλά θες multi-clipboard functionality;
Αν ναι, αυτό κάνει αυτήν την δουλειά:
https://www.clipboardmaster.com/main...clipboard.html

----------

